# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  what would you choose?

## kronik420

here's a list of the labs i have available to me, is there any here that i should avoid? which ones do you prefer? for test...

rotexmedica
bukalo
alpha-pharma
keifei bio research
meditech (is this pharm grade??)
thaiger-pharma
unigen life sciences
global anabolic 

thanks

kronik

----------


## Gaspaco

Hey man!

Number one is UNIGEN than I would pick ALPHA.

----------


## kronik420



----------


## kronik420

> Hey man!
> 
> Number one is UNIGEN than I would pick ALPHA.


have you tried most of the labs on that list?

----------


## bodybuilder

I would say thaiger-pharma.

----------


## kronik420

bump

what about for tren ?

LA anabolic also available..

----------


## bodybuilder

thaiger tren a was the strongest tren i have used to date.

----------


## austinite

> thaiger tren a was the strongest tren i have used to date.


Woah! Weakest for me. Isn't it crazy how some respond so differently. Their prop was great tho!

----------


## panntastic

Of all them I know thaiger is legit 
I bought loads of that back from Thailand with me years ago

----------


## bodybuilder

> Woah! Weakest for me. Isn't it crazy how some respond so differently. Their prop was great tho!


Crazy bro, ive had quite a few labs and this stuff stood out. There prop was also amazing, no pip.

----------


## kronik420

Thaiger it is then  :Smilie: 

i have tried their test cyp, and apart from the 1st pins into virgin muscle, the 2nd pins went smoothly, pretty much no PIP...

----------


## marcus300

"Eeny, meeny, miny, moe",

----------


## kronik420

> "Eeny, meeny, miny, moe",


lol yea because there all UGLs... i know..

i would buy pharm grade if i could...

----------


## Blackdude

> lol yea because there all UGLs... i know..
> 
> i would buy pharm grade if i could...


How to get Thaiger-pharma products in NSW/Australia???
it is only meditech shit there

----------


## kronik420

> How to get Thaiger-pharma products in NSW/Australia???
> it is only meditech shit there


read the rules bro

no asking for sources...

----------


## akn

alpha
keifei

----------


## hawk14dl

Two year old thread, over a year since last reply. 

Why would you bump this thread?

----------


## LEO78

Alpha and vermodje.

----------


## Mr.Anderson

Alpha gear from India is nice.
Would also recommend thaiger , keifei, and this one:



> vermodje.

----------


## Trevis

> Alpha and vermodje.


vermo is great decent reliable 
not sure about alpha.

heard a lot positive feedbacks about keifei, thaiger and unigen ...

----------


## ggerman

Nothing on the list...
But would recommend : 



> vermodje.


Also balkan.

----------


## LEO78

> Also balkan.


Sometimes. Not all of their gear worked good.

----------


## Mr.Anderson

Old and rotten thread...

----------


## PetrX

alpha

----------


## Nick147

> alpha


+vermodje I think.
+ sp labs

----------


## mike198

On week 10 of my first 12 week test cyp cycle. All my gear and ancillaries have been Prescribed by TRT clinic, but I may have to look elsewhere because it's expensive as heck. I want to keep it human grade though, as I've only been doing 300mgs/week and have been making amazing gains. Anyone ever try Unigen? I may switch over to them for my second cycle in January. Test and deca this time.

----------


## Mr.Anderson

> +vermodje I think.
> + sp labs


+ Radja's oils.

----------

